# Craigslist customer



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I have an add up on craigslist ( i know, right :bonk And a customer wants to come over and see the babies for sale tomorrow, but i am not comfortable with strangers coming on my land, especally with all the people these days, stealing goats and crazy stuff like that. I want to meet her somewhere in public of course, like the park, but I dont want to deter anybody. I also dont have any LGAs. i just want to protect my saftey and my animals saftey the best i can. She seems legit, but you never know. What do yall think?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

Craigslist is the only way I can sell my goats right now. Maybe I’m on the wrong Facebook pages, but they’re cracking down on animal sales anyways, and I don’t have a name at all for people to search for a website. My policy is to NEVER do anything I’m uncomfortable with. If someone is coming to my house, my husband will be home and make sure they know he is (he’s a tall and muscular man, so very intimidating), and if I feel uncomfortable with them coming to me for any reason, we all meet in a public place (usually the busiest store I can think of, Target or Walmart). If I need an excuse to meet somewhere, I say something like ‘it’s easiest for me to meet in town, does (this place) at (this time) work for you?’. That being said, I would have a hard time buying an animal if I couldn’t see it’s living conditions, but that’s a personal preference.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Chelsey said:


> That being said, I would have a hard time buying an animal if I couldn't see it's living conditions, but that's a personal preference


that is exactly what I am afraid of


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

A lot of my customers don’t seem to care. I’ve sold several adults out of the back of my Suburban. I had one woman meet me at Walmart and put a smelly buck in the middle of a mini van full of her friends!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

You can always tell her you’re more comfortable meeting in a public place, have her pick out the baby she wants and then she can pick it up at your house later.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No one I don’t know and fully trust is allowed to my house. I weighed the pros and cons the same as you are doing. 1. Yeah it’s gonna suck if you loose a sale. But the hundred and one things that could happen are going to suck worse. 2. They want to see living conditions or this or that? There is videos and pictures that can be sent. 3. If someone is not understanding and will work with you they are probably not someone I want to sell to anyways. And the most important, no sale is worth you, your family, and your animals safety.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm on the other side of the spectrum - I let everybody from Facebook and Craiglist come here if they express legitimate interest or we have a real phone call or they ask questions via text or Facebook messenger. The only precaution I take is to make sure I have a knife available in all the usual places (knives I keep for cutting hay strings) and I bring my larger male dog who is scary looking. My family has lived on this farm for generations and SO MUCH STUFF has accumulated, I sell a lot of items in addition to goats. Plus we sell hay and I often host does for breeding to our buck. I'm a Craigslist junkie and I don't consider it to be the evil tool some feel it is!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I use Craigslist as my main tool, as I regard Face Book as reprehensible and won't even go on anymore. I only allow email contact at first, then phone calls, then they get directions to my place. I've sold so many animals, goats, dogs, oxen and horses, I would never be home if I had to move everyone to a public place for a Meet'n'Greet.
I guess I've just been lucky, but that's how we roll here. I do offer delivery, but they come to choose their animals first. Around here, people expect to go to the farm if they want farm animals.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I see nothing wrong with asking them to meet some where that isnt your house. Im not a big fan of people coming out unless I get a good vibe or you know someone I know that I can ask about you its not happening.I dont even have my actual town listed any more as its tiny and we actually had a guy show up asking neighbors which house was ours when I didn't give him our address to come look at rabbits. I live about 20 miles from town so most people are more than happy to let me drive into town.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks, you guys, but she live about 30 mins away, so we decided to meet in the middle!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> we decided to meet in the middle!


Mission Accomplished.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I use Craigslist and do allow them on my place. I have the ad out there and trying to sell goats and it does help sometimes.

Do not respond to them, if they say I want to look at the "item" or sounds like they are not knowing what they are emailing about. If they do not answer questions in the right manor or do not seem serious about a goat.
Do not give out your address unless they seem legit.

All who come here have to dip their feet in bleach water.

I also have someone here with me, so I am not alone.

We have to advertise our goats in order to sell them. And Craigslist is one way.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I do allow people to come and get their goats, but, I have survalence signs posted and I wear a pistol in a belt. Not threatenly, but, it's there. 

I don't like strangers coming by, but, it's a necessary evil if I want to sell the kids. (117 born this year!). Can't keep everyone!


----------



## samidaho (Jun 14, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> All who come here have to dip their feet in bleach water.


Can I ask why?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

To prevent disease and parasites begin tracked into her pens. 
When I go to somebody else's farm I buy a cheap pair of tennies and show them I'm putting on new shoes at my car. They go back in the box as I get back in my car then directly to the washing machine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------

